# Best way to move a tank?



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried searching for this but got hardly nothing... ill be moving soon and need some advise on the best way to move my 30 gal from one house to the next. i kno they dont need to be without air for more than 3 hours so i understand that should be the last thing to take out and first thing to set up. Can i just leave the fish in the tank with as little water as needed? ugh stressful  any advise will be helpful


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

don't move the fish in the tank. I've done it (first tank I bought used) and lost fish to getting their brains smashed against the glass when the car stopped. Plus moving the tank with water in it increases the odds of "popping a seam" or having it not hold water when you get there,.

More the tank empty (best), or with only the substrate if you have to. Bag the fish (beg or buy some from a store individually in just enough water to cover the fish and the rest air.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Do not leave water in the tank. Aquariums are not designed to be moved with water in them. 

I've had to move fish before. What you can do is put tank water in a bucket. I use the 6 gallon buckets that marine salt comes in. Then drain the tank completely empty. As you mentioned, the tank should be the last thing set up in your previous home, and it should be set up in your new home as soon as you move it over. Your fish will be fine for more than 3 hours though if it takes that long. I've been to fish auctions where the fish sit in bags all day long.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

well i def do not want any smashed brains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just moved....not very far..only about 6 or 7 miles...and only 50 tanks....next time i move it will probably be about 100..
i don't have time to play around trying to move a bunch of water and such...i move some tanks and set them up..couple of days later i bag fish and put them in the new tanks.the only chemicals i used were Chlor-Gone....nothing more than a good chlorine remover...
yes ; we lost fish in the move...2 killies....not too bad considering that we move well over 500 fish...but i am kind of a lunatic fishkeeper....i don't think you would want to do the stuff that i do....lol..
the main thing that will say is that i totally agree that you should never try to move a tank with water or fish in it....you are just asking for disaster....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

emc7 said:


> don't move the fish in the tank. I've done it (first tank I bought used) and lost fish to getting their brains smashed against the glass when the car stopped.


Smash their brains huh? When I moved over the summer, I put all my discus in my 55 gallon rain barrel. Do you think that they bashed against the wall during the trip?


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

My tank used to sit on 5 wooden cubes that had one opening for storage. I eventually got a stand. Now I use the cubes to transport fish by putting it on the floor of the back seat with a towel stuffed in it. I place the fish doubled wrapped in store bags inside, and place a flap of the towel over the opening. This prevents the fish from moving around too much and calms them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've moved several fish in 5 gallon buckets, and lost one to a similar trauma. They were too big for my bags, kept shredding them. You try to go slow and careful, but you can predict other drivers. Now I get "box bags" and put the big fish in the styros, Sometimes they even shred double bags but the styros keep most of the water in. 

I see people take fish to cons in closed rubbermaid bins with battery powered air-pumps attached. I think keeping the container full keeps the water from sloshing and its the water changing direction that bashes the fish. I think it would be even better if there were something soft between the fish (in a large bag) and the hard container. Maybe Styrofoam or just a row of water filled bags. That would also be insulating. 

That first tank was either a 30 or 55. We had nothing, not even nets. We took it down to like 8 gallons of water and the substrate and so water and multicolored gravel sloshed back and forth all the way home. most of the fish made it, but I would never do that again. For the fish and because the last time I needed to replace/reseal a tank it was because I picked it up (a 29 or 30) with less than 10 gallons of water in it. 

I wish i had the sense you have shown by asking first instead of learning the hard way. 

If you don't get bags, at least get closed containers. There is a hilarious account in an old thread by someone trying to recover a fish jumping around the front seat while driving a car.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I assume this is the story you mentioned? I found it quite humorous.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/20482-one-fish-story-i-will-never-forget.html


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank u all so much on the advise!! sounds like im in for a lot of work on this but thats okay  I like the upkeep of it all


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I just read that thread, it is funny, but poor fish


----------

